# Work Bench For Structures



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

In preparation for making my structures I decided that designing a work bench to aid in construction will same me time in the long run. I packed away my N Scale layout and converted it into a work bench.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nice table! 

I posted the measurements for the building I built on the other link for you. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Pete
P & S Central RR.*


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

For a solid flat building surface I went to cabinet shop. 
I found they had quite a few counter tops that had been made and not used or reworked setting around. 
I bought a 12 foot piece 30 inches wide by 3inches thick for $20.00. It was cut to size for a local hospital but was the wrong length. 
I cut off a 3 foot piece to make it "L" shaped. 
The Formica top has stayed flat and level for 25 years making it perfect surface to build structures on. 
I suspect the same size piece would cost more these days. 
You may find a piece from a remodel job. If so check it for level with no warps before I buy it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool, how did you get the grid in the wood surface? 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I drew the grid on with a pencil and then put a coat of urethane over it . The surface is 8 feet by 2 feet and the cabinet under holds all the extra stuff.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice idea to have a reference grid built right into the work top. 

I'll have to remember that. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Peg Holes. 

I would put some Peg Holes in the top. I believe there are going to be times when you want to Hold something in place So you put a dowl in a peg hole. 
Try for a perfect 90. You may want to glue a wall so it is vertical. Put the base againse the dowl in the peg hole then clamp the wall to the dowl till the glue dries. 

Yup Peg holes


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. The grids on the top will definitely come in handy.


----------

